# Who uses red dots on their hunting handguns?



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I recently purchased a Smith & Wesson 22A and promptly installed a Tasco red dot 50mm and it has been a great asset. Shooting this .22 caliber handgun with a red dot has greatly improved grouping accuracy, as well as hunting kills.

Just before purchasing the 22A, I purchased a Ruger Super Redhawk .44 Mag. that's producing 2" groups at 40 yards with open sights. However, that grouping size jumps to 5 3/4" at 60 yards. I would like to maintain the 2" to 3" group size at 60 yards with the use of a red dot. I have ordered a Sightmark Ultra Shot, that should be here by the end of the upcoming week.

Who uses a red dot sight on their hunting handgun(s)?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 25, 2006)

I was finally able to get the red dot and sight rail installed and get out to the range. Everything works well and the red dot allows for a better point of aim, than did the open sights. I just hope I get a shot during our upcoming Deer Gun Season.



















Bowhunter57


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Why not use a scope for hunting?


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a bushnell trs-25 on my S&W 686 and I took my first deer with it this year. The only thing negative thing that I'll say about the trs is that the tube is pretty small. Otherwise it's held up quite well while shooting numerous 357 loads and has held zero without a problem.

I've shot with both red dots and scopes and perfer the red dot by far. You don't have to worry about having your head/eye in just the right place like you do with a scope, as long as you can see the dot on the target in the tube your good to go. I find that I can get on target much quicker with a dot than a scope as well. I've never used a holographic sight, but I'm willing to bet those would be a bit quicker than the dot.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a Bushnell Trophy Red Dot on my 454 casull. I can't say how well it is for hunting as I haven't seen a single deer yet this year. It shoots well on paper, but the actual field test is what I want.


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nope, the only Red Dot sight on any of my pistols is my Target .22LR Browning Buckmark, with a third party vented 10 1/2" long barrel.










On the other hand, I have Crimson Trace laser grips on my FN Hi-Power 9mm, my Dan Wesson 10mm, my SIG P229 with both a 357 SIG and .40 S&W barrel, and my SA 1911A1 GI .45 ACP.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

The only thing about the red dot that I dont like is that they only make a single power. If they had a 2X6X32,,,I would have one. I plan on shooting/hunting at 100 yards or even more. I can hit a base ball now at 100 yards with my Taurus Raging Bull 454..


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Put a Trijicon RMR on my FA M83 44M. Haven't used it a lot so far but I really like it. I am going to use this combo on pigs this spring. If it works as well as I think it will, I'm going to put one on my 454C.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Do bowling pins count as game? 

C-More Railway on my S&W 627PC. I imagine it would work great in the woods if needed.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

My buckmark wears a Ultra dot match dot. What an awesome red dot.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Claim,,,,,You said,,,"Put a Trijicon RMR on my FA M83 44M. Haven't used it a lot so far but I really like it. I am going to use this combo on pigs this spring. If it works as well as I think it will, I'm going to put one on my 454C"

How far do you plan on using "shooting" this set up on your 454 for hogs? 50-60 yards or more?? 

I have killed out to 80yds so far with my scoped .454 and want to go more (Out to one hundred yds or a little more). I dont think the "Red Dot" scopes are made for that far out,,,are they?

Why is it when you type the word (f a r t h e r) without the spaces you get farther these silly icons?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Why is it when you type the word (f a r t h e r) without the spaces you get farther these silly icons?


It's the way they have the autocensor set up, to keep you from typing "fart."

If click Reply with quote, you can see the original typed letters


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> The only thing about the red dot that I dont like is that they only make a single power. If they had a 2X6X32,,,I would have one. I plan on shooting/hunting at 100 yards or even more. I can hit a base ball now at 100 yards with my Taurus Raging Bull 454..


Red Dot scopes are more for faster/easier acquisition tham magnification. On the other hand I have seen some like 3 power, but they are very, very expensive.


----------



## gandog56 (Sep 20, 2012)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> The only thing about the red dot that I dont like is that they only make a single power. If they had a 2X6X32,,,I would have one. I plan on shooting/hunting at 100 yards or even more. I can hit a base ball now at 100 yards with my Taurus Raging Bull 454..


I know that somewhwere I saw somebody had made a 3X multiplier for a red dot scope, but I cannot remember who.


----------

